# Wellbutrin & Klonopin combination



## Killian (Oct 23, 2005)

Is anyone on a combination of Wellbutrin and Klonopin? The Wellbutrin did wonders for depression and my general lack of motivation in life...but the bad part is the heightened general anxiety I feel all day long.

I also take Klonopin on an as needed basis. Is it possible that any benefit klonopin provides is canceled out with Wellbutrin?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, wellbutrin is a decent norepinephrine reuptake drug which may or may not cause extra anxiety depending on how your brain works. The thing to worry about is if the klonopin is effecting the wellbutrins anti depressant effects. The neurotransmitter thats making you feel undepressed (norepinephrine) is the one that the klonopin is trying to fight against. I guess there is a little bit of dopamine action wih wellbutrin too but its not much.

Wellbutrin isnt such an awsome drug for people prone to serious anxiety and probably shouldnt be used for depression/anxiety combined. Of course that rules out about 90% of depressed people.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I take both and alot of other drugs. I find klonopin takes care of anxiety I have when I take it.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

No, they won't cancel each other out. Where are people coming up with this stuff, I don't know. Go nuts baby. 

The combination works for many people although SSRIs are still en vogue. I like Wellbutrin, one of my favorite antidepressants.


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------

